# [Review] Fanatec CSL Elite PS4 Review



## Fonsecker (18. September 2017)

Ich habe schon lange ein Auge auf die Länkräder und Pedale von Fanatec geworfen, allerdings war mir die Clubsport Linie immer etwas zu teuer. Jetzt mit der CSL Elite Serie, gibt es gewohnte Fanatec Qualität zum kleinen Preis.

Angefangen hab ich meine Simracing Kariere Mitte der 90er mit einem Lenkrad, welches Gas und Bremse als Pedals am Lenkrad hatte.

Später gab es dann ein Microsoft Sidewinder Lenkrad, das erste mit Force Feedback. Anfang der 2000er wurde dann meine Lenkrad Kariere etwas "professioneller", habe mir das Logitech Driving Force Pro gekauft und mit feinster Hardware aus Japan aufgerüstet. Es gab ein Frex Lenkrad Adapter und ein Original Momo Wildleder Lenkrad. Bei den Pedalen ging ich ebenfalls auf Frex.

Bei den Pedalen bin ich geblieben, aber seit über einem Jahr hab ich das Thrustmaster T300 RS mit Ferrari 599 Alcantara Rim sowie das F- Rim im Einsatz.

Diesem Setup entspricht auch der Hardware von Fanatec, welche ich jetzt seit einigen Wochen intensiv am Testen bin.

Etwas überrascht erhielt ich 4 Pakete!! von UPS, jedes Teil ist separat in einem robusten Karton verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes habe ich die Lenkrad Base mit zugehörigem 32cm PS4 Lenkrad ausgepackt.

Hier fiel mir gleich das relativ geringe Gewicht der Rim auf. Dagegen ist das 599 Alcantara Rim von Thrustmaster ein wares Schwergewicht, jedenfalls gefühlt... Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es auf der Waage schon anders aussieht: Fanatec ca. 1009g, Thrustmaster ca. 1093g also nahezu identisch. Dass sich das Thrustmaster schwerer anfühlt, liegt vielleicht daran, dass der Lenkradkranz etwas dicker ist.

Qualitativ macht mir das Fanatec PS4 Rim einen besseren Eindruck. Das Glattleder an den Seiten des Lenkrades ist griffig und ist Pflegeleichter als Alcantara, wenn man ohne Handschuhe fährt. Das Alcantara mit dem blauen Stitching sieht sportlich und edel aus und mit dem gut lesbaren, dreistelligen Display und dem Schaltblitz, erinnert mich das Lenkrad ein bisschen an das aus dem BMW M235i Racing.

Besonders erwähnen sollte man noch die austauschbaren Button Caps, was zwar eine kleine Pfriemelei ist, und man ohne Flachzange eigentlich gar nicht zu Recht kommt, aber das Ergebnis, individuelle Buttons, zählt. Die Schaltpaddel fühlen sich super an, für meinen Geschmack sind sie etwas zu weit weg vom Lenkradkranz, obwohl ich eigentlich eher größere Hände habe. Dafür haben sie ein schönes, sattes und kaum hörbares Klicken. Für mich persönlich besonders wichtig, da ich meinen Computer samt Lenkrad im Wohnzimmer stehen habe und meine Frau mir dankbar ist, wenn ich abends beim Fahren so wenig Geräusche wie möglich produziere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter geht’s mit der Lenkrad Base. Kompakt, schwer aber schön. Wirkt nicht so groß wie das T300RS. Die Tischklemme sieht aus, als wären die Designer bei Fanatec und Thrustmaster Zwillinge gewesen. Ist nahezu der Selbe Mechanismus.

Kleiner Praxistip: Das Gewinde und den Verbindungspunkt der Drehstange etwas mit Vaseline oder einem anderen Schmierfett einfetten. Dadurch geht das Festschrauben am Tisch weicher, geschmeidiger und mit etwas weniger Kraftaufwand. Denn man muss schon ordentlich zuschrauben, dass das Lenkrad fest am Tisch sitzt. Mein Tisch hat eine Glasplatte oben, aber darauf hält das Lenkrad super.

Bevor es endlich auf die virtuelle Strecke geht, steht mir aber noch das Zusammenbauen der Pedale bevor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CSL Elite Pedale kommen bei mir in 2 Paketen. Dass Größe ist die Basis mit Gas, Bremse und allen Verbindungsteilen und der Fußauflageplatte. Das kleine Paket ist das LC Upgrade. Dieses Paket erweitert die 2 Pedal-Basis um ein drittes Pedal, welches die neue Bremse mit einer 90kg Loadcell ist. Das Bremspedal der 2 Pedal-Basis wird zum Kupplungspedal.

Da ich auch öfters mal handgeschaltene Autos fahre und ich von Thrustmaster den H-Shifter habe, ist mit eine Kupplung sehr wichtig. Positiver „Nebeneffekt“ ist dabei dann die Loadcell Bremse. Es wird, wie beim echten Auto, mehr oder weniger nur durch Druck am Pedal die Bremse dosiert.

Im Controller Setup Menü habe ich den Bremsdruck auf 40% eingestellt. Je höher der Wert, desto mehr Pedaldruck muss man ausüben um 100% Bremsleistung zu erhalten. Da ich keinen Rennsitz habe und auf einem normalen Bürostuhl sitze, rollt der mir bei mehr Druck weg. Für Gas und Kupplung kann man im Controller Setup auch den Minimal- und Maximalwert einstellen. Sehr tolle Funktion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher hatte ich pedale von FREX, welche ohne Frage super waren. Allerdings ist dort das Bremspedal ein normaler Poti und der Bremsdruck wurde durch große Gummipuffer gegen Ende des Bremsweges am Pedal immer härter. Ist super, aber durch die Loadcell ist das alles noch präziser und druckvoller.

Das Zusammenbauen der Pedale geht eigentlich recht schnell. Man ist beim Auspacken erstmal von der Flut an Teilen überwältigt. Hat man erstmal das System durchschaut, geht’s schnell. Bebilderte Anleitung ist zwar dabei, allerdings habe ich diese nicht benötigt, da alles selbsterklärend ist.

Dann nehmen wir nochmal das Lenkrad (PS4 Rim) in die Hand uns montieren es an die Base.

Im ersten Augenblick bin ich ein kleinwenig enttäuscht, da das PS4 Rim keinen Fanatec üblichen Quick-Release Schnellverschluss hat. Hier wird es „nur“ mit einer Schelle und einer Inbusschraube befestigt. Dauert etwas länger als mit dem sportlichen Schnellverschluss, aber man kann sich daran gewöhnen. Es ist eine Zweckmäßige, günstige Verbindungslösung, welche beim Lenken auch bei stärkeren Kräften nicht knarzt oder Spiel hat. Sollte man öfter mal die Lenkräder wechseln, so wie ich, wäre ein optionaler Schnellverschluss oder ein ganz anderes Lenkrad, wie die BMW M3 GT2 oder der Universal Hub mit Clubsport GT Lenkrad sicherlich die bessere, wenn auch teurere Alternative. Der Fanatec PS4 Rim „Schnellverschluss“ ist aber auf jeden Fall eine bessere, stabilere und langlebigere Lösung als am T300/T500 Lenkrad von Thrustmaster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, Lenkrad montiert, Treiber installiert, Firmware auf den Neuesten Stand gebracht, dann kanns ja los gehen.

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Assetto Corsa, weswegen ich damit gleich beginne. Buttons und Achsen werden wie gewohnt konfiguriert, FFB und sonstiges habe ich erstmal auf Standard gesetzt. Da wird man mit Sicherheit Finetuning betreiben müssen.

Mit dem BMW M235i Racing auf Zandvoort wird gestartet. Doch bevor ich losfahre, nutze ich noch ein Top Fanatec Lenkrädern: Einstellbarer Lenkwinkel direkt am Lenkrad. Über den Konfig Button kommt man ins Menü des Lenkrades. Hier kann man bis zu 5 Presets abspeichern.Die erste Option ist gleich „Sen“ mit der ich die Sensitivität bzw. den Lenkeinschlagwinkel einstellen kann. Von 200°-1080° ist hier alles einstellbar. Da bei Assetto Corsa die Autos nicht immer denselben Lenkwinkel haben, sollte man hier, wenn man in der Cockpitansicht und mit sichtbarem Lenkrad fährt, diese Option nutzen und den Wert so abändern, dass das Fanatec mit dem in Game Lenkrad übereinstimmt.

Nach den ersten paar Metern bin ich erstaunt, wie leise das Lenkrad arbeitet. War schon der Umstieg vom Logitech Driving Force Pro zum Thrustmaster T300RS ein riesen Unterschied, so ist er wiederum zum CSW Elite PS4 ein riesen Sprung. Man hört keinen Motor, keine Zahnräder oder ähnliches Geräusch.

================================================== ================================================== ===================

Apropos Geräusch:

Mit der offiziellen Firmware für die Base habe ich, wie auch viele andere Benutzer ein starkes Rattern je nach Fahrsituation. Meist jedoch beim Losfahren wenn die Räder durchdrehen, beim Überfahren von Curbs oder Fahrsituationen wo das Fahrzeug auf die Straße gedrückt wird, wie Senken etc.

Hier wird von Fanatec gerade an einem Firmwareupdate gearbeitet, welches ich in einer Beta freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe. Dieses Update fügt dem Konfigmenü am Lenkrad eine weitere Option hinzu.

FEI = Force Effect Intensity

Dieses kann man von 000-010 in 10 Schritten einstellen. Wobei 000 gar keine Änderung und 10 sehr starke Dämpfung von extremen FFB Effekten führt. In Assetto Corsa fahre ich mit einem Mittelwert von 005-007 sehr gut und das „Rattling“ ist kaum noch warnehmbar. Das Update ist im Moment noch in der Betaphase und wird sich bis zu einem Release noch verbessert. Aber jetzt schon eine sehr gute Lösung.

================================================== ================================================== ===================

Nach ein paar Runden merkt man schon sehr deutlich, dass das CSL die Kräfte deutlich stärker überträgt, als man das im T300RS spürt. Nach einiger Zeit sogar für meinen Geschmack zu viel, weshalb ich um ein par Clicks die FFB Kräfte runtergestellt habe, wobei noch Luft nach oben war. Gut zu wissen, dass noch Reserven da sind.

Als nächstes habe ich mir RFactor2 gestartet. Zandvoort im neuen McLaren 650s GT3 ist meine Wahl. Dafür werde ich aber vom runden CSL Elite PS4 Rim zum Clubsport Formula 1 Rim wechseln. Zu dem Lenkrad braucht man nicht viel sagen! Ist ein Fanatec Klassiker mit richtigem Schnellwechselverschluss. Draufstecken und los geht’s.

Die Kräfte werden bei dem kleinen Rim Durchmesser noch stärker umgesetzt und macht auch in RF2 sehr viel Spaß. Im Vergleich zum T300RS geht’s hier auch etwas härter zur Sache. Bei RF2 merkt man das Firmwareupgrade mit der neuen Force Effect Intensity Einstellung ebenfalls sehr deutlich und verringert das Rattling sehr effizient.

Die Pedale machen in beiden Spielen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Jedoch muss ich wohl noch längere Zeit trainieren, um mit der Bremse richtig klar zu kommen. Das ist ein großer Unterschied zu einer Bremse ohne Loadcell. Jedoch gelingt es mir auf Anhieb Bremsblockierer besser zu vermeiden, da man den Druckpunkt viel besser kontrollieren kann.

Beim Thrustmaster T300RS hatte ich kurz das T3PA 3-Pedal-Set, welches ich aber umgehend durch die FREX Pedale ersetzt habe. Hier kann man die Fanatec Pedale irgendwie nicht mit den T3PA Pedalen vergleichen, weil sie alleine schon preislich und qualitativ in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen. Da ich ein Sockenfahrer bin, bevorzuge ich, die Pedale ohne Gummiauflage zu fahren. Damit kann ich dosierter fahren als mit den Auflagen.

Kommen wir langsam zum Abschluß des kleinen Reviews und zu einem Fazit:

Auch wenn ich hier öfters den Vergleich zum Thrustmaster T300 RS gezogen habe, sind die Lenkräder doch nicht so einfach vergleichbar. Denn alleine vom Preis her, ist das T300RS je nach Ausstattung um die Hälfte günstiger als das CSL Elite PS4. Beide spielen in der oberen Liga, aber man bekommt beim CSL ein Paket hingestellt, welches in Qualität, Verarbeitung, Ausstattung und Force Feedback Stärke über dem T300 RS liegt. Klarer Vorteil beim CSL Elite PS4 ist der bessere Schnellverschluss, egal ob der Quick-Release der Clubsport Lenkräder, oder der einfacher gestaltete Schnellverschluss am Elite PS4 Lenkrad. Alleine wegen Diesem, bevorzuge ich das Fanatec Lenkrad. Neben dem F1 Rim werde ich mir mit Sicherheit auch noch das Clubsport BMW GT2 Rim kaufen, damit ich 2 hochwertige Lenkräder mit Clubsport Quick-Release habe.Denn ich wechsle oft die Rims.

Pro´s:

-sehr leiser Riemenantrieb
-Starkes Force Feedback
-hohe Verarbeitungsqualität
-Einstellungen lassen sich währen dem Fahren direkt am Lenkrad einstellen
-solide Tischklemme und kompakte Bauweise der Base
-große Zubehörvielfalt und Kompatibilität zu allen Clubsport Rim´s


Con´s:

-hoher Preis verglichen zu Thrustmaster T300
-etwas umständlicher „Schnellverschluss“ am PS4 Rim
-PS4 Lenkradkranz könnte etwas dicker sein

Danke an Fanatec für den freundlichen Support und das zur Verfügungstellen der Testhardware.

CSL Elite Racing Wheel - offiziell lizensiert fur PS4™ - CSL
CSL Elite Pedale LC - CSL

Wer gerne mal die Sounds von vielen Autos in Assetto Corsa ändern möchte, sollte mal meine Youtube Seite besuchen. Dort gibts Vorschauen und download links zu meinen kostenlosen Sound Mods
YouTube


----------



## Birdy84 (30. November 2017)

Erstaunlich wenig Feedback hier, obwohl der Test ziemlich gut ist.

@OP: Bist du der Fonsecker, der die tollen Soundmods für AC macht?


----------



## Kindercola (30. November 2017)

Hatte mir den Test damals schon durchgelesen und er weiß es zugefallen 
Weiß ja nicht wieviele hier sich Lenkräder kaufen(ich zähle z.B. gar nicht dazu) und vielleicht fehlt deswegen einfach das Interesse. Ist halt nur ein Vermutung.

Eins muss ich aber noch sagen, das Ding sieht extrem geil aus


----------



## tusi74 (15. November 2019)

Vergisst den Fanatec scheiß. Ist das letzte Miststück. Die funtzen 2 Wochen lang, dann gehen kaputt. Support noch schlimmer als die Qualität. Ich hatte einen Clubsport set, aber so entäuscht von der Qualität und Support dass ich lieber den genzen Dünger in den Müll schmeißen würde. 
Nie wieder so einen Abfall


----------



## gh0st76 (16. November 2019)

tusi74 schrieb:


> Vergisst den Fanatec scheiß. Ist das letzte Miststück. Die funtzen 2 Wochen lang, dann gehen kaputt. Support noch schlimmer als die Qualität. Ich hatte einen Clubsport set, aber so entäuscht von der Qualität und Support dass ich lieber den genzen Dünger in den Müll schmeißen würde.
> Nie wieder so einen Abfall



Komisch. Ich hatte das Clubsport Paket auch. Hab das ewig lange in iRacing benutzt und nie Probleme gehabt. Das gleiche mit dem Support. Sensor defekt, angeschrieben und direkt drei neue bekommen obwohl nur einer defekt war. Aber ich vermute mal wenn man den Support so anschreibt wie der Post geschrieben ist, dann werden die garantiert nicht antworten. Vor allem extra anmelden um einen Post zu schreiben um sinnloses Zeug zu tippen sagt schon viel aus. Der Thread ist übrigens schon zwei Jahre alt.


----------

